# Humorous Halloween Masks



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is pretty hilarious *Attempts to get mind out of gutter*


----------



## taco83 (Apr 19, 2012)

lol look what he is sucking on he aint smoking a cigar


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

We all have our preconceived notions concerning the right and wrong of things. Many years ago I was in a mask store in the French quarter of New Orleans and I noticed a mask displayed on the wall behind the counter of an African "U-Bangie"? (Sp?)the tribe that puts plates in their lips to stretch out their mouths... I cautiously asked the owner if the mask was considered to be politically incorrect? And were Blacks offended by it?
His surprising response was , "No, and it is one of my biggest sellers and I sell most of them to Blacks!"
I had noticed earlier that the mask was a product of France and I was assuming maybe there was a different attitude over there, maybe? Maybe not if it sells like he said it does here and he mostly sells them to blacks?
Yes, it was a "Funny" mask, of course.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

jeffreyb said:


> What's better than an Obama Pumpkin Hybrid???


Anything and everything?


----------

